# Jigalode Apparel



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

For those of you who don't know me, my name is Damian. I've been a microskiff member for quite some time now, both sharing and collecting as much knowledge as possible about this microskiff world. 

Today, I want to introduce you all to a new company by the name of Jigalode. Jigalode is a fishing apparel company born from the marriage of our passion for good art and most of all, good fishing. 

Throughout our launch earlier this month, it has been exciting to see the positive feedback we've been receiving from many of you on our website and social pages. We realize the apparent increase of options in the angler apparel market recently. Our aim is to bring fresh designs to the table and challenge what's out there. 

Whether you tie flies, build skiff accessories, or simply just offer your insight to a new member looking to join the microskiff fleet, as 'microskiffers' we are always contributing somehow to this community. Through Jigalode, we seek to do the same. We want to contribute to our identity as anglers and lovers of all things on the water.

If you get the chance to visit our website ,www.jigalode.com, we'd love to hear what you think. There are a ton of ways to get in touch with us either through right here on microskiff, Facebook, or Instagram. Also, feel free to email me directly at [email protected] 

On our website, be sure to check out the "Origins of Jigalode" page under the "About Us" tab to learn more about who we are, and where we came from. 

If you happen to stop in and like what you see, we are currently offering 10% off your entire order to all microskiff members by using the code "microskiff" at checkout. 

We look forward to hearing from you all soon! 

Stay on Point, 
Damian
www.jigalode.com


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool site. Just ordered a shirt to support the local microskiff small biz owners. Good luck on the venture..


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> Cool site. Just ordered a shirt to support the local microskiff small biz owners. Good luck on the venture..



Thanks for the support After Hours. Glad you like the site.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I would love to order one, but it sounds too much like 'Juggalo'. A horrendous class of animals.   ;D

I just sent you a message, check your PMs.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> I would love to order one, but it sounds too much like 'Juggalo'. A horrendous class of animals.   ;D
> 
> I just sent you a message, check your PMs.


 ;D ICP reference? Lol. 

Thanks for your write up on Skinny Skiff, Matt. PM sent.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let all the microskiffers know that our End of Season Sale has begun. There are some great deals on our products. Stop by www.jigalode.com today and check out the discounts on all of our apparel going on now.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Hey guys, I just wanted to let all the microskiffers know that our End of Season Sale has begun. There are some great deals on our products. Stop by www.jigalode.com today and check out the discounts on all of our apparel going on now.


Check them out guys! Jigalode makes some top notch fishing apparel!


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys, the Miami International Boat Show is quickly approaching. On *Feb.13-17th*, Jigalode will be making their first ever show appearance. If you're in town and happen to stop by the boat show, come by *Booth 2233 in the Big Game Room* and meet the team. 

I'd love the chance to meet more forum members and show you the new designs that we've been working on. Look forward to hearing from and seeing some of you at the show!

-Damian


----------

